

Windows for Raspberry pi - skimmas
https://www.raspberrypi.org/windows-10-for-iot/

======
0x006A
Steve Teixeira at Microsoft says: We’re embracing...

\- Embrace: Development of software substantially compatible with a competing
product, or implementing a public standard.

\- Extend: Addition and promotion of features not supported by the competing
product or part of the standard, creating interoperability problems for
customers who try to use the 'simple' standard.

\- Extinguish: When extensions become a de facto standard because of their
dominant market share, they marginalize competitors that do not or cannot
support the new extensions.

